# Le Trec, Jumpcross etc in Cheshire?



## MileAMinute (5 August 2013)

I want to aim to get my pony out competing next year when he's 5, we're already tackling showing and will start SJing once he's more mature.

I'd love to try some of the 'alternative' competitions but can't seem to find any around here. I haven't got own transport else I would seriously consider trekking to the other side of the country!

Maybe I'm not looking hard enough, or maybe us North Westerners need to conjure up something


----------



## webble (5 August 2013)

Nope dont think there is any I quite fancy it too!! Banty Heath have a few obstacles to practice as part of their farm ride but thats the closest I have seen


----------



## fairhill (5 August 2013)

Oldham riding club do a le trec competition, run over 2 days and open to non members. I think it's in September.


----------



## MileAMinute (5 August 2013)

webble said:



			Nope dont think there is any I quite fancy it too!! Banty Heath have a few obstacles to practice as part of their farm ride but thats the closest I have seen 

Click to expand...

If we find any, go together?!


----------



## JVB (6 August 2013)

I think Flint and Denbigh Riding Club do quite a bit of le Trec stuff at Maelor EC


----------



## Micky (6 August 2013)

Looked a few years ago when Jumpcross became popular/out there, couldn't find a place in cheshire for the life of me, which is a great shame...the venues are north of us or south...about time someone opened a course up here, looks great fun!


----------



## ibot (6 August 2013)

ooh sounds fun


----------



## MileAMinute (6 August 2013)

I emailed Jumpcross and Le Trec for the NW, JX is not available at all in our region, and LT is only up Lancashire way, which is sadly too far. The committee member I spoke to though was helpful and has told me who to contact to maybe try and organise something around here....watch this space!
JX said if I know of any potential venues then to let them know - there is Kelsall for one so I will find a few potential venues and contact them too.

JVB - thanks for that  will have an ask around, know a couple of people who are members.


----------



## Beentheredonethat (8 August 2013)

Look up the North West committee on the BHS website. Their TREC co-ordinator is based in Cheshire and I'm sure there have been some events in Cheshire recently.


----------



## MileAMinute (8 August 2013)

Beentheredonethat said:



			Look up the North West committee on the BHS website. Their TREC co-ordinator is based in Cheshire and I'm sure there have been some events in Cheshire recently.
		
Click to expand...

I contacted the NW committee for Le Trec and the lady I spoke to told me it was Lancashire only atm, but to try my general local committee to see if they could implement Trec anywhere so that's the next step!


----------



## Adopter (9 August 2013)

Hope you are successful, there are a number of venues nearer my end of Cheshire.  Somerford have a face book page where you can ask questions, and they build there own xc jumps for the Events they hold, and they certainly hire out facilities for others to organise events on.


----------

